

Minecraft: how a change to the rules is tearing the community apart - cantlin
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jun/24/minecraft-how-a-change-to-the-rules-is-tearing-the-community-apart

======
barrystaes
Stop whining, nothing changed. Mojang just stated the rules more clearly
recently, because of the folks breaking the rules to earn money.

